
A paraplegic undergoes pioneering surgery - tokenadult
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/01/25/one-small-step-annals-of-medicine-d-t-max
======
tokenadult
This story is very meaningful to me because my late dad had a slip and fall on
ice in a public place in 2002 and spent the last six years of his life
paralyzed from the chin down from a crack in one of his cervical vertebrae
that bruised his spine. An immobilizing injury like that is financially
devastating even for someone like my dad, who planned for retirement and
supplemental retirement medical insurance carefully and who was eligible for
Medicare (of course, like all older Americans) and Veterans Administration
medical care. It stresses a whole family when a family member is immobile and
helpless. I saw a lot of other patients (many much younger, often injured in
motorcycle accidents) at the care facilities that treated my dad with the best
available contemporary care, and all I can say is that there is a LOT of work
to do to improve treatment of spinal cord injuries.

The experiment reported in the article submitted here is very preliminary and
may not work for many patients. It will be interesting to see if this
treatment approach can be refined and become more generally useful, or if
further clinical investigation and basic science research will lead to other
approaches to treatment that are even better.

------
ck2
I was with this story until I read his desire is to get well enough to be able
to kill things again.

Find a more worthy patient, there have to be plenty out there.

ps. He's not hunting for survival, he's hunting because he likes to kill
things

and why is a doctor needing a patient for pioneering surgery charging them
$10,000 ?

~~~
Raphmedia
From the article:

“I don’t think shooting from the car is very humanitarian”

This should be enough to let you know that this man likes to hunt and not to
kill.

~~~
ck2
The man enjoys making things die by his own hands.

He eagerly looks forward to being able to do it again.

He doesn't get the full entertainment value in it doing it from a car.

~~~
dang
Please stop.

